# How do I pay the Income Levy?



## ButtermilkJa (5 Jan 2009)

Does anybody know how, as an employer, I should pay the Income Levy? I use ROS so I am thinking I can just include it in the 'PRSI' box.


----------



## z107 (5 Jan 2009)

The Income levy is added to the PAYE field and the Parking levy is added to PRSI.

Do you use payroll software, or are you manually calculating the levy? If you use payroll software, then this should be automatically adding it into the PAYE field. If you are calculating it manually, make sure you are using the most up to date rules. Revenue release the final document on 17 Dec 2008.


----------



## Nicky (6 Jan 2009)

Do I have to add 1% to PRSI for December 2008 or will have to start do it for January 09 and so on, please ?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Jan 2009)

Nicky said:


> Do I have to add 1% to PRSI for December 2008 or will have to start do it for January 09 and so on, please ?


 
The Income Levy is for 2009 onwards. It has no relevance to 2008. There is an excellent thread here 
Revenue also have a document on it


----------



## ButtermilkJa (6 Jan 2009)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## gallogly (14 Apr 2009)

The software I use calculates the income levy separately and displays the levy separately on the payslip. 
Do I simply add the PAYE amount and the income levy amount together and place the total in the PAYE box to pay online using ROS? I checked the revenue web-site but could find nothing conclusive, thanks Gallogly


----------



## redape (14 Apr 2009)

There's some stuff in this pdf, chapter 4 "Employers and the Income Levy" ...
Income Levy - Frequently Asked Questions (PDF, 277KB)


----------



## gallogly (15 Apr 2009)

great - thats very clear. thanks, Gallogly


----------



## thesimpsons (15 Apr 2009)

I phoned Revenue about this - for P30 purposes  and was told to put the income levy into the PAYE box


----------

